# Thinking about purchasing a new lens.



## El DJ (Feb 13, 2011)

So, I have a Canon Digital Rebel, and I have the kit lens as well as 75-300m zoom lens. I'm thinking of buying the Canon 50mm f/1.8 lens, at is is quite well priced. 

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-1-8-Camera-Lens/dp/B00007E7JU/ref=pd_bxgy_p_text_b

That's the lens. I'm not looking to spend more than about $150 on a lens right now, but I'm open to recommendations. Does anyone here have this lens? If so, can you post some pictures that you've taken with it? I've looked through the pictures on the Amazon page, but would love to see some of your pictures, too. Thanks


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't have that lens but I've read and heard from others that it is a fantastic lens for the price. That'll be a good portrait lens.  With $150, that's the only lens you can buy actually.


----------



## El DJ (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, I wanted to do portraits and macro with this lens. And I figured it was the only one under $150, lol... Lenses are so damn expensive >.<


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 14, 2011)

You call that a lens?


----------



## El DJ (Feb 14, 2011)

I already have 2 awesome lenses, this just seems like a 3rd awesome lens


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2011)

El DJ said:


> Yeah, I wanted to do portraits and macro with this lens. And I figured it was the only one under $150, lol... Lenses are so damn expensive >.<



you've pretty much got every lens that's under $150 now. 

aye, lenses are expensive but they're worth it. i was going to buy a 50mm 1.8 as well before but i saved up a bit more and got a 85mm 1.8 which is razor sharp! but lately i've been having buyers remorse because 85mm on an APS-C sensor is too tight at times and for the around the same price i could've gotten a 50mm 1.4 which is also sharp.



voyagerfan99 said:


> You call that a lens?



plastic fantastic.


----------



## mx344 (Feb 15, 2011)

ive got that lens, i got mine for 115 a month back, its pretty sweet


----------



## El DJ (Feb 15, 2011)

mx344 said:


> ive got that lens, i got mine for 115 a month back, its pretty sweet



Got any pictures from it you care to share?


----------



## mx344 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's my latest


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2011)

and here's a Flickr group with photos taken with that lens. 
http://www.flickr.com/groups/99827226@N00/


----------



## El DJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that group, made my mind up I want this lens. Ordered it off Amazon, it'll be here tomorrow :]]] Gonna get some good street shots around campus in the next few weeks.

MX344: The only thing I can find bad about this lens is those damn pentagons are distracting.

I plan on adding a 35mm and an 85mm lens to my collection in the future (Hopefully by the end of the year).


----------



## mx344 (Feb 16, 2011)

haha, yea thats just part of the lense  i actually never noticed them, all that much, until you pointed it out...


----------



## El DJ (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah I know, still worth the money for me though. I will find out this weekend


----------



## El DJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Got the lens! Takes awesome pictures!


----------



## mx344 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

